# 1972 Opaque Green Schwinn Super Sport



## SuperSport (Apr 22, 2021)

Hello! I currently restored a 1974 Schwinn Le Tour that I inherited from a relative. It was at that time I started doing research and fell in love with the hand brazed lightweights. To add to my collection, (including a 74 Sprint that I just picked up) I am looking for a 72 Opaque Green Super Sport. I understand the one year only color, and that I might have to wait to find one. Not necessarily looking for a show room piece, rather I would like to do a mild refresh myself. (Bearings, grease, remove rust, replace cables, etc.) I wish to have the paint in good shape.  A few scratches are ok, but nothing major. If I see something I like, I won't hesitate to pay a little more than most. My goal for a Super Sport is to clean it up and ride it. I have no intentions of flipping the bike, or any of the other Schwinns in my collection. Thanks!


----------



## BOB LOBLAW (Apr 22, 2021)

Welcome to the madness. You should state a preferred frame size.


----------



## SuperSport (Apr 22, 2021)

Thanks for the welcome Bob. My apologies...I meant to state a frame size, but forgot! I prefer either the 22 or 24 inch frame.


----------



## volksboy57 (Apr 22, 2021)

If you are interested, I have a green sports tourer I would consider selling, or trading.


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 22, 2021)

SuperSport said:


> Thanks for the welcome Bob. My apologies...I meant to state a frame size, but forgot! I prefer either the 22 or 24 inch frame.



@Schwinn499


----------



## SuperSport (Apr 25, 2021)

Wow, what a beautiful Sports Tourer! I was planning on getting a Sports Tourer soon, possibly in Opaque Blue. If the price is right, I would consider!

Could I see more pics too? Thanks!


----------



## volksboy57 (May 2, 2021)

SuperSport said:


> Wow, what a beautiful Sports Tourer! I was planning on getting a Sports Tourer soon, possibly in Opaque Blue. If the price is right, I would consider!
> 
> Could I see more pics too? Thanks!



Hey, I just saw your response. Ill try and take some pictures here in a couple weeks


----------



## halyes (May 4, 2021)

Just saw your post.
I have a complete, original,  22 inch '72 Opaque Green Sports Tourer,   
It is partially disassembled and needs to be photographed.
It is in extraordinary condition, but if you're patient...


----------



## Coalfield (May 4, 2021)

This one is long gone from me. (only pic i can find)
Not my cuppa for a ride or ramble.  (big hills, Cascade foothills)
And not my nostalgia, either.
Came to me and left pretty minty. With shorties.




edit: one of the few bikes I have passed along without any regret.  Another was a Carabella SemiPro (a step down brand for Windsor made in Mexico) in a very large frame size.


----------



## SuperSport (May 4, 2021)

Coalfield, that is the exact bike that I am looking for. Its a love it or hate it color for sure. Among other things. Thanks for sharing the picture and I hope to run across a Green 72 SS soon!


----------



## SuperSport (May 4, 2021)

halyes said:


> Just saw your post.
> I have a complete, original,  22 inch '72 Opaque Green Sports Tourer,
> It is partially disassembled and needs to be photographed.
> It is in extraordinary condition, but if you're patient...



halyes, Id love to see pics of the green ST. I am on the hunt for a Opaque Blue ST, along with the green SS, maybe Ill make a separate thread for the blue ST...


----------



## SuperSport (May 23, 2021)

Still looking for that elusive Opaque Green Super Sport!


----------



## SuperSport (Jul 6, 2021)

I am happy to announce that I found and purchased a 72 Opaque Green Super Sport! It is the big frame, but Im a tall guy so I cant wait to fix it up and enjoy!


----------

